# The Waves by Damac



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Been a while since I posted but my company recently offered me a liveout to move from accomodation clap2. I found a 1BR in The Waves in Marina. From what I read, market value for the apartment (about 1000 sq ft and a partial marina view on the balcony) is around 80K- I was able to get them down to 70K :boxing:

Any input on if this is a good deal? Has central A/C, dishwasher, washing machine, and is fairly large (wooden floors in the bedroom). The view isn't the best but I think it's a good value for Marina.

Also, I haven't read any issues online with people that live in The Waves (actually haven't read much at all). Is it safe to say "no news is good news"?:confused2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Seems to be a nice building, I was considering going there for a while, in fact I was very interested in one apartment in particular (it had a private pool on the balcony) but the real estate ****** wasn't interested in dealing with any customers.

Don't really see how you can go wrong with that deal.


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Seems to be a nice building, I was considering going there for a while, in fact I was very interested in one apartment in particular (it had a private pool on the balcony) but the real estate ****** wasn't interested in dealing with any customers.
> 
> Don't really see how you can go wrong with that deal.


Thanks Gavtek- I looked at Dream Tower, Diamond Tower, Marina Quays, and Central Bay

Deram and Diamond seemed kind of old, Marina Quays apparently has had issues with mold (had that last summer and it was miserable) and A/C and Central Bay just looks at a bunch of construction and the layouts were strange (why on earth would you have the kitchen space larger than the living room). Anyways The Waves 1BR I found is a little more expensive but I find it to be a good deal.

Cheers for the quick response- I sign the papers tonight


----------

